# DIY acrylic sling setups with grout backing



## Moonbug (Feb 20, 2012)

I just tried to make some new sling cages for my little Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens & my Avicularia versicolor!  It took a little while for me to put it all together.  

Here is how I did it.


I went to Michael's and bought the acrylic containers. 


Used a small ruler and pen to mark the air holes.
Drilled the air holes.  I guess some people like to use a solider iron for that, but for me the drill work fine. Just use a sharp drill bit and don't force it through.  Let the drill do the work, to avoid the large cracks. 
I just drilled air holes on all four sides, around the sides of the lid, and three rows of holes on two sides on the lower part of the container.  Hopefully it isn't too may for my Avicularia versicolor.  I guess I will have to see how fast the water evaporates in it.  I am not too worried about mold since I have thrown in springtails. 


I mixed a small batch of grout with water and formed my backing.  Keep in mind that too much will make the side heavy.  I let this dry for a week.  I never had the extra time to work on it during my work week but it took about a week to dry.  That was with the heater on since it is winter here. 




I painted my background with acrylic paint and let that dry for a week.  This didn't take as long to dry, but I just wanted to make sure.  By the way, since it is a small area, paint brushes don't work.  I had to cut a Q-tips in half to reach inside to paint the backing.
I bought some cork bark and broke it into small pieces.  I hot glued it together to shape a small hide for my slings.  I also hot glued the fake plants onto it with some moss.  
I added Zilla Jungle Mix, Fir & Sphagnum Peat Moss.  I am not sure what is the best kind for the tarantulas, but hopefully this will work okay.


It is my first attempt at putting a sling cage together.  I would love to know what you think along with any information that might be helpful.  Please share your trials and errors to help me and other people who might be thinking about putting a cage together. 


Thanks so much!
Karen

P.S  I am new at posting photos.  It looks like I added my limit of photos on this post.  I will try to add the rest of the photos to another post.


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is what the finish project looks like!  I hope you like it!


----------



## Zman181 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Fuma (Feb 20, 2012)

niceeeee.. locks great


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 21, 2012)

That does look extremely well done. My T's are truly jealous.

but to play devils advocate for a second, Id be concerned your A. versicolor well web the leafs from both sides of the  container together, having you destroy his home next feeding. Then again maybe not, but the leafs look fairly close together.

cheers.


----------



## sjeckert6297 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing.  I would have never thought to use grout like that.


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 21, 2012)

it looks nice, but my advice (if you do another) is to flip the entire container upside down. Avics tend to like to web up at the very top of the enclosure, so you'll probably end up ripping its webbing to get the top off. You can flip the container, use the smaller half to hold the substrate, and the larger half will become the top. That way the Avic can web to its heart's content, and you won't destroy it when you take the top off. Also, it makes it very convenient for cleaning the sub, as you can just set the top down on a flat surface and there won't be any way for the T to escape while you clean the bottom.

---------- Post added 02-21-2012 at 10:35 AM ----------

One of my versi enclosures so you can see what I mean. (It's much less pretty than yours)

Full enclosure:






and for easy cleaning, take the top off and you can do whatever you want to the bottom:











And you can just make out the little versi sitting in its webbing. (This one just molted like 3 days ago, too  ):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, great idea!  I never thought to flip it, upside down.  Thanks!


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice. I should make one of these for my desk.....or a few. You did amazing work. I love the arboreal.


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah having it the other way works for me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 24, 2012)

moonbug, what part/department did you find the enclosures. i looked all over Michael's but didn't find any.


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 24, 2012)

It was in the container section, but I have heard they had it in different areas like next to the cash register.  I would ask the employees where they keep them.


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 24, 2012)

I've found them in different places at different times, both within the same Michaels as well as in different ones.


----------

